

When grandmasters blunder - sharkweek
https://medium.com/@jdoliner/when-grandmasters-blunder-a819860b883d

======
jdhopeunique
This article classifies blunders by their material value. I'd be interested to
see similar analysis classifying blunders based on their depth and the
player's rating. For example, failing to see a simple capture would be a depth
1 blunder. Failing to see an opponents capture response would be a depth 2
blunder. Failing to see a knight fork opportunity would be a depth 3 blunder.
Failing to see your opponents knight fork opportunity would be a depth 4
blunder.... etc.

